# Lets see your absolute worst looking builds or buys!!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will start with a car i bought at the Dayton toy show,an AP Corvette that someone really took there time to build..mush to my dismay.pics to come shortly.
Christian


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay I,m in But I'll have to borrow a digital camera. I have bought a few junkers just to get the parts sometimes. I could show you some before and after pics of some cars I got that were chromed and repainted. I stripped them and then polished them out. They look pretty good now


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My worst got tossed out, unfortunately. It was a Tomy Corvette that I was tring to strip the paint off of. So I set it in Pine- Sol, got busy for the next week or so and totally forgot about it. It was all melty 

I'll see if I can find another blunder around here and post a pic.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My worst one was a Petty car. A Tyco 74 Charger. It had the 73 paint scheme on it. I really liked it. One of our racers years ago started chopping his cars and lowering them. No one objected to the modification, and we all tried the same. DISASTER. It wouldn't stay on the chassis and ran like a dog, even though it was lower. I still have it somewhere. No one would trade me for it. I put it on ebay and got negative feedback just for posting the ad. Hopefully, this thread won't be locked over talking about it. It's a site to see, but like the rest of you guys, I don't have a pic.

This ugly Petty story was brought to you by............. STP

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*I ain't scared*

Well I ain't scared to show one of my many worse cars. I created this beauty at the age of 8 or 9 years of age, if my memory is correct. I think I was trying to create a "salt flat racer" maybe. I had a thing for scoops even back then. This "was" a 63 Ford Galaxie. Looks like I cut the fenders out with a pocket knife or fingernail clippers, can't remember. I apologize to you for any mishaps while your lauging...RM


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ummm...
I don't see anything to laugh at..
Does anyone else..?
(But I am amazed how some people held on to their cars for all these years...)
Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lol, wow Randy thats murderous looking (is that a real word?) BUT, its YOUR car that YOU made and that makes it special.
cool thread, most of my "ploopers" don't get the camera, most of them get mailed to Bill Hall or Gearbuster.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

noddaz said:


> Ummm...
> I don't see anything to laugh at..
> Does anyone else..?


I agree. I thought it was a pretty good effort for an 8-9-year old, especially in the bad old days of balsa wood and Pactra enamel.
-- D


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Stool Sample*

Blessedly no turds from my past remain...

However I got plenty of freshies to share.  Hahahahahaha! Here's a classic E-bay screwing that was shipped by Ben Dover freight lines to boot.

Because the picture was all blurry like a 70's penthouse centerfold; I axed the dude about over all appearance/damages...and of course he assured me that just the front valence area was missing and the screw post was short. 

No big deal around here....so I pushed the button. 

Front AND rear wells were cut! To add insult to injury both door handles are knocked off and the SS hood vents had been molested.....ARRRRRRRGH!

JUNK!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That looks like some of the minty, original, no cuts, no breaks, no damage, but runs great deals I get into!!! Yea, I can't help it either, gotta push that button, but I'm learning to hold back, the hard way, not to mention the money spent!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Blessedly no turds from my past remain...
> 
> However I got plenty of freshies to share.  Hahahahahaha! Here's a classic E-bay screwing that was shipped by Ben Dover freight lines to boot.
> 
> ...


Ouch, Bill!

I hope you left the appropriate feedback to the knob seller.

If anyone can bring this body back to life, I am sure that it is you! I may still have a blk shadow body if you are in need of some goop!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Never kept any of those, if they were that bad, we'd get out the modeler's glue and place a drop or two then light it up and run it around the track. Can't imagine how much of that burning plastic we breathed in.  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Burn baby burn...yeah!*



roadrner said:


> Never kept any of those, if they were that bad, we'd get out the modeler's glue and place a drop or two then light it up and run it around the track. Can't imagine how much of that burning plastic we breathed in.  rr


RR,

Wish I lived on your block as a kid! That is my kind of fun.  Thanks for the visual as I need a brain distraction to get me through Thursday at work ....Friday come on your next. 

Bob...let the mothers burn...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Here it is...bear in mind..someone took ALOT of time to build this this...whatever.i call it...The Guppy or Finding bondo.
Christian


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Here it is...bear in mind..someone took ALOT of time to build this this...whatever.i call it...The Guppy or Finding bondo.
> Christian


I dunno it is kind of original...if you put a reed in the front end you could play music with it anyways....lol...


Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I actually BOUGHT that thing because it is so exquisitely pathetic.
Christian


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh...I dunno. I like it. (it was a vette, right?) Maybe because it is green?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Australian Origins*



coach61 said:


> I dunno it is kind of original...if you put a reed in the front end you could play music with it anyways....lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


Strike me blind, but I gotta go with Coach. Kinda cool in a re-todded way. 
Could use some machine guns or a coupla rocket launchers up front.

With half a can of mud front and rear I'm sure it handles like a boomerang.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I like it...*

Drag,

Paint it white, add some red -n- blue stripes & some #53 decals to it. Vrooooooooooom baby! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

If that doesn't tickle your fancy try a big blower up front with some sharp teeth in that open grill area, a sunroof with a monster popin' out the top with a shifter in his hand and some huge meats in the rear for that totally Rat Fink look. Yeah!

Bob...It looks Great just the way it is...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Im not touching it,its perfect!lol
Christian


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got the pic now, Thanks DOba. This is the lowered Charger I referred to in #4. I painted the body white, didn't like my seletion of Petty Blue at the time, so I tried transparent blue and a bright red that Testors had just come out with at the time(96?). I even taped off a little white stripe between the red and blue fields. I used the best decals I could find, which were water slides that came from 3 different 24th scale cars. When I was done, it was the best looking car in the field. The trend was to lower the car. I machettied the rocker panels off ran it the next race. Against all logic, it handled awful, and looked like crap. I took it back to the shop, pulled the hemi and tranny, stabbed a 318/727 and took it dirt track racing. In this shot, it's mounted on a Tyco Pro chassis.









Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

You dare compare that dodge to the Guppy,nice try! ha ha ha!
Christian


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Dragula said:


> Here it is...bear in mind..someone took ALOT of time to build this this...whatever.i call it...The Guppy or Finding bondo.
> Christian


 
Come on... It's not that bad...
As a custom I find it interesting...

Scott


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Come on... It's not that bad...
> As a custom I find it interesting...
> 
> Scott


two words...eye exam.:freak:
Christian


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dragula If you EVER part with the Guppy, email or call or something because I think that lil green Vette Rocks ! Please don't touch it ! LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

$$$ Someone call???


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Dragula If you EVER part with the Guppy, email or call or something because I think that lil green Vette Rocks ! Please don't touch it ! LOL


Agreed, I think that is a really cool looking car!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Here it is...bear in mind..someone took ALOT of time to build this this...whatever.i call it...The Guppy or Finding bondo.
> Christian


well i kind of like it.. looks like a shark-vette car??? shark opening his mouth? 

lol

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I got the pic now, Thanks DOba. This is the lowered Charger I referred to in #4. I painted the body white, didn't like my seletion of Petty Blue at the time, so I tried transparent blue and a bright red that Testors had just come out with at the time(96?). I even taped off a little white stripe between the red and blue fields. I used the best decals I could find, which were water slides that came from 3 different 24th scale cars. When I was done, it was the best looking car in the field. The trend was to lower the car. I machettied the rocker panels off ran it the next race. Against all logic, it handled awful, and looked like crap. I took it back to the shop, pulled the hemi and tranny, stabbed a 318/727 and took it dirt track racing. In this shot, it's mounted on a Tyco Pro chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that car is pretty neat! looks real like it was raced hard in real life. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ScottD961 said:


> Dragula If you EVER part with the Guppy, email or call or something because I think that lil green Vette Rocks ! Please don't touch it ! LOL


You want it,you got it! 15.00
Christian


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Wes,
We actually put more dents loading it on the trailer than anything else. It only has a few nights on it. It's a four barrel 318, but it still runs at the back. The track owner really liked the car, but asked us to come back when we were serious about racing. They run some pretty hopped up street stocks @ http://www.devilsbowl.com/

Rich


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Christian you are COOL my man ! I will absolutely buy "The Guppy" from you ! I don't know what it is about that car but I just love the way it looks ! I will call you this week because I need some other stuff too. I just sent you a pm and Like I said I'll be in touch and we'll set up the paypal for everything I would like to buy. Thank you Thank you Thank you.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

P.S. It is going to keep it's name too " The GUPPY "


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nash has something to say about "The Guppy"*

http://www.westegg.com/nash/guppy.html 

Bob...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:LOL HA HA HA Thats a good one !:thumbsup::


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Seriously Bob did you look at the picture of it? There is just something about it that I think is sooo Cool ! I can't wait to get it from Christian ,infact I need to get off here and figure out the rest of the stuff I need to buy from him so I can get the order done.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, I thought the Guppy looked pretty good. Reminded me of that big mouthed shark that eats plankton and other veggies or shrimp. Remember the Mako "Vette". The Petty car looked as if it had just ran 500 at Daytona on a bad day. Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This was an interesting thread, so I thought I would bring it back up.

Wow, Doba, I forgot all about this...



1976Cordoba said:


> My worst got tossed out, unfortunately. It was a Tomy Corvette that I was tring to strip the paint off of. So I set it in Pine- Sol, got busy for the next week or so and totally forgot about it. It was all melty
> 
> I'll see if I can find another blunder around here and post a pic.


Here's my Tyco version...










Anyone have any disasters they would like to share?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have so many!!! It would take days sorting through all of them!!! :tongue:


----------

